# Exactly 5 months, 11 days left to finish your preps!



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Today is August 9th. There are 5 months and 11 days to go before someone raises their right hand and takes the oath of office as President of the United States on January 20th.

If that person is Hillary Clinton, there will be a slew of Executive Orders that will be in print within hours, and the Supreme Court will be turned HARD to the left within months.

Patriots need to have their SHTF preps DONE by then. It will be too late after the fact. In my mind, America as we have known it will no longer exist, and extreme civil disturbances are almost a certainty throughout the nation.....from both sides of the equation. There are reasons:

1. The Second Amendment will be severely curtailed, if not entirely repealed. Millions will NOT willingly give up their self-defense capability.
2. Taxes will take a very sharp rise. The economy will go into the tank in the name of free college, free daycare, massive minimum wage increases, and the destruction of the coal, oil, and other "non-green" industries.
3. Our enemies will see an opening. China will take the South China Sea in entirety. Iran will run roughshod over their issues. North Korea will be further emboldened. Syria will be in even more chaos, and Turkey will kill all opposition.
4. Our military will be decimated even further....to the point that equipment, training, and ability to fight will be severely limited. 
5. The UN will gain a great deal of control over our internal policies, with the support of a totally committed globalist president.
6. Real personal Income will be severely reduced by higher taxes, MUCH higher health insurance....or Single Payer, severe inflation caused by massive minimum wage increases causing price increases on almost everything
7. BLM and their ilk will have a field day with a president who does NOT respect the Police or Law Enforcement.
8. Immigration will be on the order of completely open borders, and terrorism will become so commonplace that attacks will only be reported behind other news of the day.
9. Abortion numbers will skyrocket, with tax money being strongly increased to Planned Parenthood, and the removal of virtually all restrictions. Insurance companies will be required to fund abortions.
10. Defined Gender will disappear entirely....and any attempt to restrict, or deny service to anyone with those "issues" will result in prosecution.

These are scary times. More and more people believe wholeheartedly that we may soon fail as a 50-State Union. The end result is as yet unknown, but the reality is that we are no longer the Home of the Brave, and the Land of the Free.

Be ready. Be prepared. Be vigilant. Pay close attention to details, and news. Don't fall into a trap of complacency, or the idea that "everything will be just fine". This is not a Tin Hat conspiracy fear. It's happening in front of our eyes...RIGHT NOW! Have appropriate plans and contingencies. And while this is all very scary at the moment, preparing alleviates deeper fear and helps get you ready for whatever may come.

And now we wait......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will start off by saying that President Trump will certainly make changes, but nothing happens right away, especially when it comes to the SCOTUS.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I will start off by saying that President Trump will certainly make changes, but nothing happens right away, especially when it comes to the SCOTUS.


There are clearly 2-3 Supremes who are looking to retire, and will if HRC is elected. That may not be the case if Trump is elected...they may hang on till they rest on their death beds.

As for "changes"...if Trump is elected, there will certainly be changes, but most of those that he has so far proffered, I would wholeheartedly agree with....despite his caustic rhetoric.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> There are clearly 2-3 Supremes who are looking to retire, and will if HRC is elected. That may not be the case if Trump is elected...they may hang on till they rest on their death beds.
> 
> As for "changes"...if Trump is elected, there will certainly be changes, but most of those that he has so far proffered, I would wholeheartedly agree with....despite his caustic rhetoric.


Even if all that Trump adds to the SCOTUS is a conservative replacement for Scalia during his first term, then that is great. Ginsburg for one is not long for the earth and should be impeached. Trump's speech on the economy made a lot of sense yesterday and will resonate with many.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

all you can do is lock & load if hillawitch gets in .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Congress has the power to impeach the Supreme Court members. No where in the Constitution does it specify 9 justices.

To repeal the 2nd Amendment or any other Amendment to the Constitution, it will take a Convention of States. See US Constitution for details. Bottom line is that it will be very difficult for a President to get that done. The Pres may try Executive Orders but many time it is not worth the paper that it is on.

Regardless of who gets in, with the current congress, I expect more of the same BS that has been going on for the last 50 years...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> There are clearly 2-3 Supremes who are looking to retire, and will if HRC is elected. That may not be the case if Trump is elected...they may hang on till they rest on their death beds.
> 
> As for "changes"...if Trump is elected, there will certainly be changes, but most of those that he has so far proffered, I would wholeheartedly agree with....despite his caustic rhetoric.


they most likely won't live long enough - we could just be looking at another Reagan-Bush administration period ... if Trump just straightens out 20% of the Obammy screw ups - he's in for a 2nd term .... Pence? - the guy is already a freaking winner - pity he didn't have the balls to run for prez this spring .... 16 years is a looooong time for a few of these SCOTUS 90% already deads ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Congress has the power to impeach the Supreme Court members. No where in the Constitution does it specify 9 justices.
> 
> To repeal the 2nd Amendment or any other Amendment to the Constitution, it will take a Convention of States. See US Constitution for details. Bottom line is that it will be very difficult for a President to get that done. The Pres may try Executive Orders but many time it is not worth the paper that it is on.
> 
> Regardless of who gets in, with the current congress, I expect more of the same BS that has been going on for the last 50 years...


The 2nd Amendment is one of the Bill of Rights. Those are right endowed us by God, and they are above repeal.

That being said that right has been infringed on many angles and ways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> The 2nd Amendment is one of the Bill of Rights. Those are right endowed us by God, and they are above repeal.
> 
> That being said that right has been infringed on many angles and ways.


Yes! sadly^^^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Agreed, the bitch-beast will push us into a political grave.

All the a-holes who are never Trump are self centered strutters,

who care only about their personal wealht and status, nothing for the country and the majority of the people.

Those repub's like kaisuck should be permnantly removed fom public office, they continue to lie and aid the demonrats, no honor among them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Agreed, the bitch-beast will push us into a political grave.
> 
> All the a-holes who are never Trump are self centered strutters,
> 
> ...


I agree. Hopefully we are done seeing the Bush family as well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The beast is only the catalyst that would speed up a process already well under way. Trump If elected may simply slow down the inevitable. Like the Elf said. Bad shit is coming. PREPARE.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Agreed, the bitch-beast will push us into a political grave.
> 
> All the a-holes who are never Trump are self centered strutters,
> 
> ...


I am Constitution Party all the way, but I have come to a realization. Want to know what that realization is? Here goes.

I would love for this nation to get back to the path forged by our founders, but the majority of my countrymen do not share my desire. I don't know if it is from lack of knowledge or if it out of selfishness, but we will never regain what we have lost. This being the case, the only thing we can do is try to stave off the fate we have created for ourselves. This being the case, I have no alternative; I must vote for Trump.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I am Constitution Party all the way, but I have come to a realization. Want to know what that realization is? Here goes.
> 
> I would love for this nation to get back to the path forged by our founders, but the majority of my countrymen do not share my desire. I don't know if it is from lack of knowledge or if it out of selfishness, but we will never regain what we have lost. This being the case, the only thing we can do is try to stave off the fate we have created for ourselves. This being the case, I have no alternative; I must vote for Trump.


I second your sentiments.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I am Constitution Party all the way, but I have come to a realization. Want to know what that realization is? Here goes.
> 
> I would love for this nation to get back to the path forged by our founders, but the majority of my countrymen do not share my desire. I don't know if it is from lack of knowledge or if it out of selfishness, but we will never regain what we have lost. This being the case, the only thing we can do is try to stave off the fate we have created for ourselves. This being the case, I have no alternative; I must vote for Trump.


It has been my opinion for some time that we are past the tipping point, this is were there are more takers - IE people that vote for things for themselves SHORT TERM versus what is best for the country LONG TERM. They do not care what burden is placed on our children as long as they are comfortable today.

Any kid that thinks they deserve free education or that thinks they are entitled to or have a right to free education - need to go and punch their high school teachers and their parents right in the mouth for allow them such a poor education and upbringing


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sitting elf has a point. Especially in regards to to preparing for the worst case senerio. These are all things on the communist... Oops, socialist...oops, progressive/libtard/democratic/RINO agenda. Yes I am including the RINOs because they have no real interest other than the dog and pony show of opposing this agenda. Ignore this at your own peril.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

I will go down off the mountain and cast my vote in November because unfortunately, SittingElf is correct, I will then come back to the mountain and prepare for a long stay up here


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Congress has the power to impeach the Supreme Court members. No where in the Constitution does it specify 9 justices.
> 
> To repeal the 2nd Amendment or any other Amendment to the Constitution, it will take a Convention of States. See US Constitution for details. Bottom line is that it will be very difficult for a President to get that done. The Pres may try Executive Orders but many time it is not worth the paper that it is on.
> 
> Regardless of who gets in, with the current congress, I expect more of the same BS that has been going on for the last 50 years...


Sorry Slippy but SCOTUS can rule on the Constitution and change it by interpretation. They can rule that only the Militia has that right and the term Militia now means the Military. We have missed that so far because of Scalia tipping the scale to a 5-4 decision. With a liberal justice, the scale will be tipped the other way.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well you guys know who I'm voting for, birds of a feather flock together. 

If the beast does win, gun rights will take a hit. Count on it.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 2nd Amendment is at stake.
The Constitution is at stake.
Taxes are at stake.
The future of our country is at stake.
What is the question?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I am Constitution Party all the way, but I have come to a realization. Want to know what that realization is? Here goes.
> 
> I would love for this nation to get back to the path forged by our founders, but the majority of my countrymen do not share my desire. I don't know if it is from lack of knowledge or if it out of selfishness,*Both and you can add laziness or lack of ambition* but we will never regain what we have lost. *Yes it is gone .... forever* This being the case, the only thing we can do is try to stave off the fate we have created for ourselves. This being the case, I have no alternative; I must vote for Trump. *Agreed and for the same reasons, knowing I do not have both feet in with Trump*


See inserted comments above.


----------

